# Tried ONR for the First Time Today



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

And i will start by saying it was VERY SCARY!!..everything just felt soo wrong about it. To be honest It didnt seem to glide on the paint as smooth as i expected, But i would say that would be due to my brothers car not being protected at all. I did pre soak it, let it dwell and use a grout sponge but i hope i i didnt cause any scratches. On the plus side it did leave a very nice shiny surface! In all honesty i didnt like using it the first time as it felt i was causing scratches but i will be giving ONR a chance as so many swear by it. I will be trying it tonight or tomorrow on my car which has NSC and a couple coats of SNH on it so hopefully things will look up. Onto the pics.





































After














































yes the wheels need a refurb and the near side door needs the dent PDR'd..also it needs a major paint correction anyway..ill be doing my car and update this thread.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Any chance of resizing the pictures, or is it just my browser!?!


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

The offside front needs more than a refurb IMHO as it looks to have quite a bend in the rim. :doublesho Brave of you to try ONR out on a black car if it did scratch then that's going to show it. Doesn't help that someone has written in the dirt on the boot lid though, so can't count that.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck matey :doublesho


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol thanks..yea he lets wayy too many people drive his car and someone has seemed to actually bent the dish on both driver side wheels!!..Also if it has scratched its not the end of the world as im just waiting to get some free time so i can attack it with the rotary! Will do my own golf in the morning. Hopefully it goes well. I still need to work on the dilution ratios, not sure if im using too much or too little.


----------

